# Toro Starter Motor for 622 snow thrower Model 38062



## fixitright (2 mo ago)

Hi, I'd like to add electric start to my Toro 38062 blower. The starter motor -ELECTRIC STARTER KIT NO. 38-7590 is no longer made.

Does anyone know where I can get one of these or a compatible electric starter motor? Thanks!

Toro 38062 (622) - Toro 22" Snow Thrower (SN: 079000001 - 079999999) (1997) ELECTRIC STARTER KIT NO. 38-7590 (OPTIONAL) Parts Lookup with Diagrams | PartsTree
PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

You'd need to search for the Tecumseh p/n and not the Toro part number. It's 33328:









tecumseh starter 33328d | eBay


<p>tecumseh starter 33328d. </p><p>120v , tested and works </p>



www.ebay.com





Mind you, you may find an extra letter after 33328, like 33328a, 33328b, 33328c, etc etc. Those are revision codes. Don't worry about those as they are all compatible. However, 33328c would be newer than 33328b or 33328a, and so on. So, look for the newest revision code at the price you're willing to pay. You'll also need the mounting screws for the electric starter and the electric starter button housing

Here's a NOS one that has the starter, the mounting screws, and the AC cord:









Tecumseh Snowblower Electric Starter Kit # 33328D For H50,H60 & H70 Engines NOS* | eBay


Genuine Tecumseh Snowblower Electric Starter Kit # 33328D. Fits Older H50, H60, & H70 Horizontal Engines.



www.ebay.com





Some members here may have an extra one for sale if you post a want to buy ad.


----------



## fixitright (2 mo ago)

db130 said:


> You'd need to search for the Tecumseh p/n and not the Toro part number. It's 33328:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's very helpful. I wonder why they seem to cost a good bit when you can pick used blower for 300 or so?

I have an older toro 521 model 38052 blower but the the starter motor housing has 3 holes instead of 4 to mount the motor and only 9 teeth vs 16 on the 622 blower.


----------



## fixitright (2 mo ago)

db130 said:


> You'd need to search for the Tecumseh p/n and not the Toro part number. It's 33328:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which do you think would be better aftermarket one from china that's brand new or a used one that was made by tecumseh?


----------



## fixitright (2 mo ago)

fixitright said:


> Which do you think would be better aftermarket one from china that's brand new or a used one that was made by tecumseh?





db130 said:


> You'd need to search for the Tecumseh p/n and not the Toro part number. It's 33328:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would I post an ad to buy a starter under the classified section or under this Toro specific section?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Have good used, 50. PM if interested


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

fixitright said:


> Would I post an ad to buy a starter under the classified section or under this Toro specific section?


Since it's not a Toro-specific part, I'd post in the classified section. Although, I see @Jackmels has already mentioned here that he has one for sale.


----------



## fixitright (2 mo ago)

.


----------

